# Coding tests at interviews



## ashleynapier (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of mock coding tests I can take that would be similar to one given at a job interview?

I applied for a coding job at a local hospital, and if given an interview, I'll have to take a coding test -- does anyone know how they are? How long? The kind of questions asked? Etc, etc? If they're like the national coding exam, just shoot me now. =|


----------



## CumaMason (Feb 18, 2009)

The hospital test that I took was 15 questions. The ICD-9 questions were not multiple choice, the rest where. If you got a 76% or higher, you passed. I could not tell you if that's the same everywhere though.  I do know that you will get time to take the test, so don't feel like you're rushed. 


 I'm not sure how much this will help, but if you just want to brush up on things, check out justcoding.com.  They have a bunch of little quizlets you can use for practice. 


 Good luck!!!


----------



## dmaec (Feb 18, 2009)

Typically the tests are short and facility specific (their facility).. don't sweat it too much... you'll know the answer or you'll know how to find it


----------



## sleepycats (Feb 18, 2009)

The hospital I tested at gave me 5 cases and 40 minutes to assign CPT & ICD-9, including ICD-9 procedure, codes. No multiple choice.  It was the first time I had tested and had no idea what to expect.  I was also a CPC-A like you.  I'm sure you'll do fine.  Good luck!!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 18, 2009)

I took a test one time for a radiology facility.  The lady told me it wasn't so much what I knew or how right my answers were.  It was mainly that I knew how to use the books and resources and that I knew to ask questions to learn.

Good luck!


----------



## areyes (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Ashley, I just completed a mock exam today through a boot camp class and asked the same question. The recommendation is to go to aapc.com and go test yourself. I have been taking the test online and so far so good.

Good Luck!

Arlene






ashleynapier said:


> Does anyone know of mock coding tests I can take that would be similar to one given at a job interview?
> 
> I applied for a coding job at a local hospital, and if given an interview, I'll have to take a coding test -- does anyone know how they are? How long? The kind of questions asked? Etc, etc? If they're like the national coding exam, just shoot me now. =|


----------



## utgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

CumaMason said:


> The hospital test that I took was 15 questions. The ICD-9 questions were not multiple choice, the rest where. If you got a 76% or higher, you passed. I could not tell you if that's the same everywhere though.  I do know that you will get time to take the test, so don't feel like you're rushed.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much this will help, but if you just want to brush up on things, check out justcoding.com.  They have a bunch of little quizlets you can use for practice.
> ...



What about a coding test for a Medical Office, is there a test for that and if so...what's the detail dish on that?


----------

